# GHG crow decoys?



## WingedShooter7

Theres been some talk on the Avery forums of the coming out with full body crow decoys in a couple differnt head postions? Anybody hear anything? If this is true it will rule.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

WS7,
Why will it rule?

Bob A.


----------



## Estaban

I saw some pictures of the new crow decoy's that you mentioned and I have got to say that they look super sweet! I would love to buy some if I can only find someone who sells them. I think that they are selling for about $8.00. I like my Flambeau's and my carry lites but I may end up lovin' these new decoys! :beer: [/b][/quote]


----------



## WingedShooter7

it would rule Bob cause they are super realistic decoy makers!

Yep saw some today! Blows carrylite and flambeaue out the door with realism. Love the agressive caller to!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

WS7,
I saw a photo of them over on Crow Busters tonight, they are the best I ever saw, man do they look good. You gotta watch out some dummie dosen't blow em outa the tree with a varmint rifle!

Bob A.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Those are great looking anyone know when they are hitting the market.


----------



## Flyrod444

I checked them out on Crowbursters site, and they do look awsome. I might try to flock the decoys I have to see if they look as good.
Jack


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah the do look great!

Cant go wrong when it comes to GHG!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

WS7,
What does GHG stand for, "Great Hunting Gear" ?

Bob A.


----------



## Quackkills9

Whats the site? anyone willing put the pics up, would like to see it. thanks


----------



## WingedShooter7

bob GHG stands for GreenHead Gear

The site is a forum.averyoutdoors.com then go to product questions and answers or something and scrool down to find FFD crow decoys! 
:beer:


----------



## Flyrod444

This is the site to look at the new decoy's.
Jack
http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=16491


----------



## Quackkills9

haha thats awesome, thanks for the link! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

what do you all think of them?
Most realistic decoy you ever seen?


----------

